# Planer boards and rod holders.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I am looking at getting some rod holders and planer boards for trolling crankbaits. Does anyone have any recommendations on these. I am a novice in these types of things so any help would be great.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have used Offshore boards for quite awhile and have been very happy with them. Scotty makes a great rod holder, but any rod holder that is adjustable up and down, should work fine.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

gandergrinder Cabelas has some good rod holders with their brand name on them. Do not buy the cheap black holders with the white locking ring. Everybody sells them locally. They fall apart. Planer boards I cant help you dont use them. good luck


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken the Cabelas rod holders are Scottys with the Cabelas name on them. Good holders!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Jed,stop at reeds when you go out to the cabin,they should be able to set you up with decent rod holders.I know fleet farm has the offshore planer boards for a decent price.One trick I have used for trolling boards at night is to clip a small lithium powered light bulb to the flag on the board.Reeds should also carry these. mallard


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Offshore...spend the extra $$ and get tattle flags....easier to read...

You get what you pay for in rod holders...stay away from the cheap stuff...

I use Atwood & the Cabelas 360...


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

i have used Roach in lines for 10 years with no problem. I run fireline besides with a 7 foot mono leader for various reasons. Need a stiff rod the longer the better. Crank the screw on tight (board) and then release it when gets to the boat. This saves on miscues. When the board goes to the side pull them in :beer:


----------

